#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Clamps Krypton

## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

De kryptons hebben een plaat waaraan je je clamps kunt bevestigen, de plaat zet je dus vervolgens vast met twistlocks en je hangt de spots vervolgens in je truss oid.

nu zitten daar 3 gaten voor bevestigingen in, wij gebruiken zoals normaal de gangbare twee stuks aan de buitenkant, maar op een of andere manier ben ik gefascineerd door dat derde gat :-) waarvoor gebruik je dit aangezien het bevestigen middels een clamp nou niet echt superstabiel lijkt gezien de bewegende massa van de spot en de bijbehorende traagheid.

of zijn er mensen die uit bezuinigingsoogpunt toch een clamp gebruiken?

----------


## Kevin_DM

Martin gebruikt deze plaat voor hun meeste MH's en k zie toch weleens minimac's met één clamp...

----------


## PatrickK

Op een minimac past ook echt maar één clamp.
Niet altijd even ideaal, maar met je safety kan hij in indergeval niet ronddraaien...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Standaard op de Mac 250/300 series zit er ook maar 1 tigerclamp.
Dus het middelste gat word gebruikt voor de tigerclamp en da andere zijn onbenut , als je een goede bout en nylock gebruikt geen probleem , iniedergeval heb ik nog geen problemen gehad met ronddraaien. (af en toe weleens een losse haak , maar die kan je doordat de baseplate en de tigerclamp allebei de bout/moer vasthouden gewoom met de hand weer aandraaien.

M.V.G

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

heb 1 clamp aan de platen van de mac 250+ zitten en wel deze:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=7618

Nylon ring er tussen en draaien heb je geen last meer van.

Groet,

----------


## DJRenz

Wij hebben ook aan onze mac 250 / 300 maar 1 triggerclamp zitten. Heb er wel eens last van gehad dat ze door de pan beweging gingen draaien aan hun clamp, maar als je even controleert of ze goed vast zitten is er niets aan de hand...

----------


## R. den Ridder

die klemmen als op de foto hebben we ook liggen, maar denk toch dat twee klemmen een beter idee is, gewoon voor het gevoel waarschijnlijk, maar toch..

----------


## DJ_Robin

Tsja , ja kan het ook met 4 doen [xx(] 

Word een dure hobby als je 250 ers al met 2 haken gaat doen terwijl 1 al voldoende is. Je gaat op een 500/600 (waar standaard 2 haken op gaan) ook niet ineens 4 haken opgaan voor "het gevoel".

Als je bij het overgrote deel van Rental en Disco Nederland gaat kijken zal je zien dat iedereen de Mac 250/300 series met 1 Tigerclamp gebruikt.

M.V.G

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Tsja , ja kan het ook met 4 doen [xx(] 
> 
> Word een dure hobby als je 250 ers al met 2 haken gaat doen terwijl 1 al voldoende is. Je gaat op een 500/600 (waar standaard 2 haken op gaan) ook niet ineens 4 haken opgaan voor "het gevoel".
> 
> Als je bij het overgrote deel van Rental en Disco Nederland gaat kijken zal je zien dat iedereen de Mac 250/300 series met 1 Tigerclamp gebruikt.
> 
> M.V.G



Ik zou toch ook 2 clamps plaatsen hoor. Zit je sowieso safe (qua veiligheid moet je nl nog steeds ofwel 2 bevestigingspunten hebben, ofwel een safety hangen, waarbij uiteraard nog steeds een safety gebruikt wordt, maar ik voel me d'r toch ook veiliger bij).. één clamp slecht bevestigen kan al eens gebeuren, 2 wordt toch wel een grote uitzondering. En bij vertikaal je toestel hangen zie ik toch ook liever 2 dan 1 clamp.
Daar boven op hangen ze steeds perfect evenwijdig met je truss, wat bij gebruik van een heleboel toestellen wel handig kan zijn ivm focussing achteraf. En uiteraard ga je ook maar 2 clamps aan een MAC 500/600 hangen, ik zie zelfs niet in hoe je d'r 4 aan je truss nog gaat hangen. (zijn nog steeds haken met een SWL van 200 kg).

----------


## DJ_Robin

Tsja , als je er zo op staat er 2 te gebruiken zal ik de laatste zijn die je tegenhoud.
Maar k vind het een vreemde manier van eld uitgeven , en de evenwijdigheid van je trus , tsja als je je klemmen zo slecht vastdraaid zou ik er ook 2 nemen voor de zekerheid [ :Embarrassment: )]

Als je je klem vastdraait en zorgt dat je pvc ringen gebruikt tussen het draaipunt dan kan je hem perfect draaien en toch goed vast zetten.

Maar als je er 2 wilt doen , die keuze is aan jou.

M.V.G

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Tsja , als je er zo op staat er 2 te gebruiken zal ik de laatste zijn die je tegenhoud.
> Maar k vind het een vreemde manier van eld uitgeven , en de evenwijdigheid van je trus , tsja als je je klemmen zo slecht vastdraaid zou ik er ook 2 nemen voor de zekerheid [)]
> 
> Als je je klem vastdraait en zorgt dat je pvc ringen gebruikt tussen het draaipunt dan kan je hem perfect draaien en toch goed vast zetten.
> 
> Maar als je er 2 wilt doen , die keuze is aan jou.
> 
> M.V.G



In de praktijk zal je echter vaak zien dat die ring gaar is of helemaal weg is. Dan ka je spot dus lekker gaan draaien, en wordt het programmeren van je showtje wel heel lastig. Geef mij maar een extra klem voor de zekerheid. Dan weet ik zeker dat ik die problemen niet tegen kom.

Nu ga je ongetwijfeld met de reactie komen dat een par ook maar aan 1 G-klem hangt. Dat is inderdaad waar. En ik heb er ook altijd de tyf*s in als ik een zwabberende spot tegenkom. Het voordeel is alleen dat als je die spot opnieuw stelt en m dan wel goed vast zet, dat je dan niets hoeft om te programmeren. Bij een bewegende kop mag je dan al je posities nog ff gaan checken en updaten.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
>  tsja als je je klemmen zo slecht vastdraaid zou ik er ook 2 nemen voor de zekerheid [)]



Nog nooit met stagehands gewerkt ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zeker , maar wel stagehands die het snappen. Anders kunnen ze wegblijven. Als ze niet eens snappen dat een spot moet hangen zoals op tekening dan heb ik er nix aan.

Tsja ik blijf erbij dat 1 klem genoeg is , maar als je 2 klemmen wilt gebruiken , mijn zegen heb je hoor. Voor beide manieren is wat te zeggen.

@ delighted , als je ringen versleten zijn , moet je ze vervangen. Dit noemen ze onderhoud. Als je gobowiel niet meer oke is vervang of repareer je hem toch ook. Dit vind ik geen excuss , is puur onderhoud van je spullen. 
De reactie van een par heeft niet veel met dit onderwerp te maken en zal ik dan ook maar verder achterwege laten.

M.V.G

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Wij adviseren de Mac250 Krypton/Entour te voorzien van 1 Doughty Basic Triggerclamp (Max. 250kg). Het is natuurlijk mogelijk om de spot te voorzien van 2st. Triggerclamps, het nadeel is dat je ze moeilijk kunt ophangen in een 30x30cm truss, i.v.m. met de afstand tussen de clamps. Verder wordt het ook een prijzige aangelegenheid.

Voor vaste installaties zou je kunnen kiezen voor 2st. (als het budget het toelaat)

----------

